# heroin on an airplane



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 23, 2008)

i have a relative who will be visiting her mom overseas for two weeks. she is a heroin addict and cant go without it. she doesnt have a connect in the country she will be visting and she was thinking of bringing some heroin on her flight. my question is, what are her chances of getting caught? how can she get the heroin past security undetected? if she gets busted how long will she do in jail? please dont comment about how this is wrong or that she needs to stop using heroin. thank you in advance.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

DAMM DUDE HARD QUESTION WHAT BOUT COFfEE GROUNDS???


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2008)

verginer? maybe? depending on the size of her habit. i guess.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it a powder?Maybe some capsules?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

NAW TREAT HER TO A HALF OF SOME GREEN WHILE SHES THERE COME BACK HOME TO THE NEEDLE TO VARY IT UP A LITTLE (GET SOME SUPPA FLAME) AND IM SURE SHE WOULD PAY it to AND YOU GET TO SMOKE IT TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 23, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> NAW TREAT HER TO A HALF OF SOME GREEN WHILE SHES THERE COME BACK HOME TO THE NEEDLE TO VARY IT UP A LITTLE (GET SOME SUPPA FLAME) AND IM SURE SHE WOULD PAY it to AND YOU GET TO SMOKE IT TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heroin addicts cannot go without heroin, that's why they're called addicts. If they don't shoot up enough, they get "dope sick" and are in terrible pain. My girlfriend is a former smack addict (clean for over a year) and she throws a fit even if she doesn't get her suboxone (medication used in place of heroin to ease withdrawl, similar to methadone) on time... and trust me, she ain't faking it, I can hear her moaning and crying through the whole house.

With that said, I agree with FDD, verginer is probably her best bet.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

SoRRy my bad just didnt know how bad it might be maybe she can compromise a little bit i dont know..........


----------



## robbd225 (Dec 23, 2008)

Unfortunatly im just recently recovering from being a heroin addict...clean for almost 7 months now and just got off the methadone clinic.

I fell bad for tellin you this but i feel even worse a girl would have to b visiting someone dead sick, she would be sooo sick you family would def kno somethings wrong..heroin addicts NEED DOPE, i spent about 150 to wuteva i could get on dope EVERY DAY, you do WUTEVA to get the money, fortunatly i was kinda funtional and have always had a job but all 500 a week went to dope plus loans from my parents.

She needs to wrap the dope in saran wrap, vasoline, talcim powder, repeat a couple times..then put it in her bra or maby even the puss...

Dude im sure she knows wut she would be doin to her self if she didnt get some dope, but make sure she knows its more than just discomfort, the longer she goes without the more she will THROW UP, HAVE DIAREEA, SWEAT, COLD SWEAT COLD, DRY HEAVE, SEVERE LEG CRAMPS, its unhuman, if she cant get shit make sure you start askin around to your friends and c if you can find some Suboxin, Sebutex, or Methodone, or mabe even oxys...THEN TELL HER TO GO TO FUKIN DETOX AND OR THE METHADONE CLINIC...it saved my life (6 year junkie, 3 years shooting)


----------



## strangerdude562 (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting caught would probably be best for her


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah... I'm with fdd... her vagine...

Depending on her habit and her sexual history, she may be able to squeeze in some extra for you and the kids


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 23, 2008)

if artie lange can stop using heroin, anyone can... that motherfucker wakes up to do a show with howard and hardly ever misses work... except for that one time he 'bumped his eye' and that other time 'he had to see the doctor at 3AM because of a bleeding ulcer' LOL what a goon!


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2008)

Toothpaste containers are good too. Get the ones that you can take the lid off. I have done this with weed, never heroin so not sure how it will work. I took finger tips of surgical gloves (or you could use condoms), shoved them full of ground up weed. Tie them off really good. Don't make them too big, just little sacks so they can fit. Shove these into the toothpaste container now (yes into the remaining toothpaste), then top up with the rest of the toothpaste if you need to. I take the lid off so not to damage the sticker, so now just put the lid back on and pop this into your carry on bag or purse. I have done this many times to many different places. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

chiceh that sounds like a great idea for him its easier for herion i bet


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 23, 2008)

do they allow toothpaste on planes now or is that still considered a terrorist weapon?

because nothing is more dangerous on a plane at elevation than bad breath ->


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 23, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> chiceh that sounds like a great idea for him its easier for herion i bet



Much better than the vajayjay, lol.


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

rajsuperskunk said:


> i have a relative who will be visiting her mom overseas for two weeks. she is a heroin addict and cant go without it. she doesnt have a connect in the country she will be visting and she was thinking of bringing some heroin on her flight. my question is, what are her chances of getting caught? how can she get the heroin past security undetected? if she gets busted how long will she do in jail? please dont comment about how this is wrong or that she needs to stop using heroin. thank you in advance.


*I use "you" all the time, granted, yes I know, this is not actually directed to you*

I think overseas uses the stupid fucking xrays that render you naked (Backscatter X-ray) So I wouldn't put it on my person. Inside of shit, deoderant container with an opaque lid, inside of your carry-on toothpaste (assuming it's pre bagged and such) or any container similar to that, since they will not really be suspect to inspection. Take tylenol or maybe even a motion sickness medication (such as dramamine) put the H in the bottom (in capsules if you were so to choose) and then replace the original pills. Be creative, these are just a couple of ideas... buy a soda in the airport, place the H in a small plastic bag and then insert into your plastic straw (it never has to leave your hand)


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 23, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Much better than the vajayjay, lol.



maybe the vajayjay will improve the heroin... perhaps the heroin will improve the vajayjay?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah those last idea were better i had a friend that used his deoderant as a stash for his weed worked fine

i think that would be best

the advil they might dump out to see if its diffrent pills then BAM herion!!


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

[email protected] T33 said:


> yeah those last idea were better i had a friend that used his deoderant as a stash for his weed worked fine
> 
> i think that would be best
> 
> the advil they might dump out to see if its diffrent pills then BAM herion!!


The weed stash box is where I thought of the deoderant container . I highly doubt that they would dump out your advil, but it could happen... They do make colored capsules... You could buy a disposable camera, take out the film cannister, replace it with the H (as I highly doubt they will put your camera through X-Ray as it will fuck the film).... Last resort, put it inside of a very well hidden slot in your wallet (one of the latter credit card slide holes) When you go through the metal detector you always take your wallet out to put it on the tray (which is fortunately, not scanned or dug in whatsoever.)


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 23, 2008)

It would be best for her to go to a methadone clinic to get a legal RX for methadone. This will keep the withdrawl at bay. Smuggling dope into some countries is very bad, if they catch you. I know that Malaysia will hang a person for simple possession of marijuana--like a gram of marijuana will ensure the death penalty in such countries. If you're going to one of those countrys, it's best not to risk it. Otherwise, she should hide it in a body cavity--NOT a bra. Police can make you take off a bra easier than they can look into a vagina.

Maybe you should take her on vacation to Afghanistan. I hear they have good heroin there haha


----------



## shepj (Dec 23, 2008)

IanCurtisWishlist said:


> It would be best for her to go to a methadone clinic to get a legal RX for methadone. This will keep the withdrawl at bay. Smuggling dope into some countries is very bad, if they catch you. I know that Malaysia will hang a person for simple possession of marijuana--like a gram of marijuana will ensure the death penalty in such countries. If you're going to one of those countrys, it's best not to risk it. Otherwise, she should hide it in a body cavity--NOT a bra. Police can make you take off a bra easier than they can look into a vagina.
> 
> Maybe you should take her on vacation to Afghanistan. I hear they have good heroin there haha


Ah.. take a closer look into importation of controlled substances into the United Stated (I believe, correct me if I am wrong) the United States is one of the remaining countries to have Capital Punishment as a sentence. 

I don't know about the whole methadone thing, I think it causes as many problems as it potentially fixes.. but to each his own.


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 23, 2008)

it seems as though most people bringing drugs on a flight to a different country will put a few grams in a balloon or condom and swallow it. but will they x-ray you to check for this? could you wrap about a gram in carbon paper and then put it in a condom so it doesnt show on the x-ray?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 23, 2008)

havnt you seen that show locked up abroad? if not tell her to watch it and see if she still wants to try


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 23, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1816752]havnt you seen that show locked up abroad? if not tell her to watch it and see if she still wants to try[/QUOTE]

yea, we've seen the show, and i am worried she'll be caught. but there has got to be a way, i mean im sure hundreds of people do this daily and only a few get caught. i realize she could very well be that few but come on. ive read news articles about people with more than 20 kilograms and yes you here these people get caught, but the drug traffickers are smart, their not going to keep sending people with multiple kilograms if most of them are getting caught. if theres a will theres has got to be a way.


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Dec 23, 2008)

Well... most advice here was good, but here's a run off of what you really gotta know:

1. Don't swallow stuff, even if they never ever find it, that was like the thing in the 70's when smuggling was all new.

2. Don't use containers/canisters/stashboxes or other hollowed out things... they CAN notice if a simple object can be seen through and will get suspicious if they can't see through it (like a deodorant can or a simple box)

3. Dog's arn't the thing anymore, so you don't need to worry about keeping it around you. Still a dog could be around, so tape it nicely with tape, not duct tape, simple transparent, but efficient tape.

4. Your best bet is always and will always be hiding stuff in no-no parts of your body. Here's a few: in your ass, vagina (both not that recommended), in your bra, next to your crotch (They ain't gonna grab you between your legs just like that and ask you what's down there).

DO NOT, and I can't emphasize this enough, hide stuff on the inside of your shirt/pants/hat, any other clothes you may have on or in your shoes! Stick to the no-no zones: in your bra (preferably get a push-up bra and hide the stuff in the extra space) or in your underwear (no g-string please), making sure that you secure them to these intimate accessories with top notch transparent tape (again, not duct tape!).

5. Make 100% sure that you give ALL metal objects to the scan and walk through the beepy gate 100% metal free. Seriously! No f*ckin metals (They beeped me once and I had some weed next to my crotch, they got all touchy and feely on me and still didn't find it, but still, it's best not to have any metals).

6. Don't take knives, scissors of any kind, toe nail clippers, guns, toy guns (they had me throw away my key chain 2inch gun toy!) or anything that remotely looks like any of these (I had a quartz crystal that they confused with a knife until i opened my bags and showed it).

7. The most important: BE POLITE, DON'T IN ANY WAY ACT SUSPICIOUS. EVEN A TWICH IS ENOUGH! If they do get to check you, act COOL, like you forgot a dime in your plants. COOPERATE!

Additional info: Check airport and airline policies to be sure you respect any and all of their demands, even if they sound totally stupid. Don't smell like booze. Have nice clothes on! For real, I never heard of a guy in a suite get busted...ever! Don't go all bein hippy-like, saying that the man is bringin you down! Act conformist!

Do not take your stash out in the plane's toilet, some actually have cameras!!! Take your stuff out when you've arrived at the airport, in a toilet or even better, at home if you can live with the discomfort.

This should be all you need to be 100% safe.

Again, I do not condone the breaking of international laws or use of hard drugs.

PS: after tightly wrapping your stuff with transparent tape, drip some essential oils (mint i find is strongest) on the tape so that any smell will be diverted, even for dogs. Don't overdo it, max 10 drops of really hard essential oil. This works great for weed, but might come in handy for you too.

PPS: Yes, Howard Marks is my hero.


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice doctor cannabis


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 23, 2008)

double balloon it and stick it far up her ass ,


----------



## dusty26 (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont do drugs.. I just smoke green... 
but I have an easy answer for you on this.. 

grab some pills .. (capsuls) they have cough and cold or flu medicine in the stores otc medicine that use capsules (the ones you can pull apart dump the powder out and fill with the herion) they will never know the difference.... she could stuff some in her vag like everyone is saying on there, but ya know they do cavity searches (what are the chances that she would get a cavity search ? slim to none.. but i'm thinking she wont stuff coke up her vag anyway) just tell her to do that... 
man


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 24, 2008)

Or send a second package ahead Via fed ex or such


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay, here is a way off the top of my head...... I can remember a thing called BC headache powders.... you familiar? Buy a couple of multipaks and simply replace one or two of the folded powders with her heroin. Repackage tightly and put into makeup bag in luggage. Should be okay......


out.


----------



## Conoclast (Dec 24, 2008)

How about hiding it in a sanitary towel and pretend her rag is round the corner? That she felt cramps in the morning and didn't want to end up bleeding all over her undies on the plane..


----------



## IheartKeif (Dec 24, 2008)

Wrap it in plastic, then in tissue, then two pcs of chewed up bubble yum. Hold it in your mouth till you get through security. Spit it out into a tissue. When you get where it safe pull it apart and the gum will pull the tissue off leaving you your plastic baggie. Then get some suboxone. Heroin never ends well.


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 24, 2008)

IheartKeif said:


> Wrap it in plastic, then in tissue, then two pcs of chewed up bubble yum. Hold it in your mouth till you get through security. Spit it out into a tissue. When you get where it safe pull it apart and the gum will pull the tissue off leaving you your plastic baggie. Then get some suboxone. Heroin never ends well.


thank you man, this is what ill do, unless someone can tell me how this can go wrong. that is genius man.


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Dec 24, 2008)

I really don't want to spoil the idea and I have no idea about this, cause I don't chew gum, but don't they ask you to throw your chewing gum away in front of them at the security point?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 24, 2008)

heroin on a plane reminds me of "charlie" from "lost" 

cant wait till that show comes back on


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2008)

Please see if you can't arrange an ibogaine session for her... (well technically she may need about 3), but if anything can cure her addiction, that is the ticket.

Which is why it is illegal in only the USA.... they can't make money out of you if you are not addicted.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, so that's why it's illegal...... 






out.


----------



## shepj (Dec 25, 2008)

ANC said:


> Please see if you can't arrange an ibogaine session for her... (well technically she may need about 3), but if anything can cure her addiction, that is the ticket.
> 
> Which is why it is illegal in only the USA.... they can't make money out of you if you are not addicted.


Much more effective than methadone IMO. But what if she doesn't want to stop doing it? I mean, there are people addicted to shit who still like to do it not only because they have an addiction.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2008)

I have been addicted to a few realy nasty things... noone WANTS to be addicted.


----------



## shepj (Dec 25, 2008)

psst.. I loved being addicted to morphine leave me out of that no one list . hahaha.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2008)

lucky you, the stuff makes me vomit.


----------



## shepj (Dec 25, 2008)

well, weed is still a wonderful alternative


----------



## mramtrak67 (Dec 26, 2008)

DONT do it. Find a clinic/rehab and get prescribed some methadone. If you live in USA your gonna get nailed and under the Patriot Act your life as you once knew it is over! Dope in an Airport aint covered under the same laws as on the streets. Not good at all. Get advice and help from a Rehab or Family Doc. And hell yes she's gonna be sick. Bad


----------



## shepj (Dec 26, 2008)

mramtrak67 said:


> DONT do it. Find a clinic/rehab and get prescribed some methadone. If you live in USA your gonna get nailed and under the Patriot Act your life as you once knew it is over! Dope in an Airport aint covered under the same laws as on the streets. Not good at all. Get advice and help from a Rehab or Family Doc. And hell yes she's gonna be sick. Bad


Dude, people bring weed on planes. You do know that both marijuana and diacetylmorphine (heroin) are both Controlled Schedule I Substances? It's the same thing if you're cought. Methadone is shit.


----------



## tDot. (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree that she should detox, but I doubt there's enough time before the flight for a full detox. For something like heroin (weed, I could stick it out for a plane ride), it's a necessity, then detox when you get back.


----------



## Gutter (Dec 26, 2008)

strangerdude562 said:


> Getting caught would probably be best for her


Hehe nice.


----------



## dannyking (Dec 26, 2008)

check out http://www.bluelight.ru for some great info.


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 27, 2008)

mramtrak67 said:


> DONT do it. Find a clinic/rehab and get prescribed some methadone. If you live in USA your gonna get nailed and under the Patriot Act your life as you once knew it is over! Dope in an Airport aint covered under the same laws as on the streets. Not good at all. Get advice and help from a Rehab or Family Doc. And hell yes she's gonna be sick. Bad


well we already got it past security man. the bubble gum plan worked. and do you know how hard it is to get a junkie to stop using? but thanks for caring.


----------



## shepj (Dec 28, 2008)

rajsuperskunk said:


> well we already got it past security man. the bubble gum plan worked. and do you know how hard it is to get a junkie to stop using? but thanks for caring.


Congrats on getting it through. I'd take what one of the other dudes said, ibogaine man.


----------



## fluidmotion (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. But my family is going on vacation soon and I need to figure out how to have brown during it so as not to be throwing up and feeling like death the whole time. I'm thinking about bypassing the whole plane idea all together.. Maybe I'll get some subs for the plane ride, but my plan is to mail the h to myself at the destination of our vacation.. maybe to a fed-ex or ups store.. Then just pick it up at the store in my name. Does anyone know more about shipping and stuff? This was the safest plan I could come up with.. Perhaps I could use coffee or something to mask the smell as well to drug dogs.


----------



## Moldy (May 16, 2013)

I can smuggle weed on a plane but didn't when I flew to Canada. When I went through customs up there they didn't even check my bag. I could have brought a couple Bic pens with pin joints in there. When coming back to the states they just had normal TSA inspections. I was under the impression that they go through your bags and shit, they don't. I have a friend that I gave a pin joint to and he forgot about it. He traveled to Brazil not knowing he had it and found it when he got home in his computer case.


----------



## fluidmotion (May 16, 2013)

Moldy said:


> I can smuggle weed on a plane but didn't when I flew to Canada. When I went through customs up there they didn't even check my bag. I could have brought a couple Bic pens with pin joints in there. When coming back to the states they just had normal TSA inspections. I was under the impression that they go through your bags and shit, they don't. I have a friend that I gave a pin joint to and he forgot about it. He traveled to Brazil not knowing he had it and found it when he got home in his computer case.


Good to know, but just to avoid any possible chance of getting bopped.. Would mailing it to the area I'd be at work? I also have an arabic name, as I'm half algerian, and dread locks.. So I might be a little more susceptible to search than most people.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2013)

fluidmotion said:


> ... mask the smell as well to drug dogs.


Don't count on this working if they get up close and personal.


----------



## Gamberro (May 16, 2013)

This totally reminds me of Lost. Anybody else?


----------



## fluidmotion (May 16, 2013)

But I meant masking the smell of it in a box I send thru UPS and pick up in California when I get there.. It won't be coming on the plane with me or thru security, or even into the airport.. I was thinking of Fed-ex or ups-ing it and getting it after I arrive.


----------



## apollo4 (May 16, 2013)

Small glasses cleaning cloth, soaked with liquid ,revive with h20 upon arrival


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2013)

fluidmotion said:


> ...I was thinking of Fed-ex or ups-ing it and getting it after I arrive.


Drug dogs can be there as well.


----------



## Kmrl8908 (May 28, 2021)

mramtrak67 said:


> DONT do it. Find a clinic/rehab and get prescribed some methadone. If you live in USA your gonna get nailed and under the Patriot Act your life as you once knew it is over! Dope in an Airport aint covered under the same laws as on the streets. Not good at all. Get advice and help from a Rehab or Family Doc. And hell yes she's gonna be sick. Bad


I realize this is old and highly recommended methadone but it takes awhile to get you to correct dose so you’re not sick at all


----------



## StonedGardener (May 28, 2021)

I'd stay home and shoot up in my comfy chair.


----------

